# Vadim Nikolayevich Salmanov (1912 - 1978)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Russian Soviet composer, who worked closely with Evgeny Mravinsky.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

